# i7_alive - [0_o]



## johnnyfiive (Nov 6, 2010)

*[i7_alive]*

Number fiive is alive! It's time for another build thread. Unlike my last build, there is no water setup, this time it will be all air. Here is whats on the way:

*Processor:* i7 950 3.06GHz
*Motherboard:* ASUS Rampage III Formula
*Video Cards:* Visiontek 6870 (2)
*Power Supply:* Corsair HX 850W
*Memory:* A-DATA 1600MHz 6GB (3x2GB)
*Case:* Silverstone Fortress FT02B-W
*Hard Drive*: Western Digital Black 1TB SATA 6GB/s
*CPU Cooling:* Noctua NH-D14 (Fans will be replaced with NZXT 64CFM 140mm Fans)

*The Goals*
*1)* Build the FT02B-W as clean as possible, Eg. Hide as much wire mess as I can, improve airflow as much as possible, and make it look sexy in general.
*2)* 4.2GHz-4.4GHz 24/7 clock
*3)* Score 30K in 3DMark 06.
*4)* Score 30K in 3DMark Vantage.
*5)* Enjoy this build for at least a FULL YEAR (With my record... this is the real goal to achieve.. lol).

Pics and progression to come next week, subscribe!


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 6, 2010)

Sweet! I loved your i5 alive, can't wait for this one.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 8, 2010)

Majority of stuff on its way, pics to come!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 9, 2010)

Everything is arriving tomorrow... ut oh!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Nov 10, 2010)

Wheres the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overclocking101 (Nov 10, 2010)

PPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCC'SSSSSSSSSS please


----------



## JTS (Nov 10, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Wheres the pictures!!!!!!!!!





overclocking101 said:


> PPPPPPPPIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCC'SSSSSSSSSS please





johnnyfiive said:


> *Everything is arriving tomorrow.*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 10, 2010)

Pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 10, 2010)

j 5 !!!!


----------



## blu3flannel (Nov 10, 2010)

The suspense!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 11, 2010)

He's just feeding us all LIES! 

I'm subscribing for the love of J5!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2010)

So, this build thread won't be very long... its already done. :O
And boy is this i7 950 a sweet one. 4.0, 1.25vcore, 1.27v qpi, 20x200, stable (so far, after being battered, 73c temp max.) Still verifying, but it's having no issues passing everything im throwing at it. My goal was at least 4.2, that shouldnt be a problem.







This machine is fantastic so far!

Cell phone pics for now





No disassemble! Wait.... 





Rampage III Formula with A-DATA memory installed... lovely combo. (Especially since I got the ram for $99 shipped from newegg!)





Before cable management began.... such an awesome case.

Typical awesome pics are coming this weekend!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)

MOAR PICS


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2010)

Heres a 4ghz 3dmark06 run, cards at stock clocks.






We'll see if I can get 30k..before the weekend is over.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 11, 2010)

try some dx11 benches instead


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 11, 2010)

Still working on max stable oc don, benchies galore tomorrow!

I'm at 4.2GHz (21x200, no turbo), 1.26vcore, 1.28vqpi... flipping awesome.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

Another beastly rig completed! Ran linx, intel burn test, many runs, found my 24/7 stable (for now). 4.2GHz at 1.26v, 1.27v qpi. 

*i7's ALIVE!*


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

what a beauty


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 12, 2010)

Tight fit with that Noctua


----------



## KieX (Nov 12, 2010)

Can't believe I missed this. Truly awesome build bro


----------



## Loosenut (Nov 12, 2010)

Congrats johnnyfiive on another great looking build. Love the neatness.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 12, 2010)

you should make a cover for the whole psu area, that would really be nice imo


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 12, 2010)

A cover would be awesome, thats a great idea. The blue throws everything off. 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

Going for 30k in 3dmark06 and Vantage tonight, should be interesting. Hopefully its cold tonight.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 15, 2010)

At first i thought OMG, but than.... OMG! OMG!! OMG!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 15, 2010)

lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 16, 2010)

Getting closer to 30k.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 16, 2010)

Does the memory OC on those cards any?  I know I can take the ram on my 5970's from 1000 to 1300 MHz (Afterburner max).


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 17, 2010)

We'll see this weekend tski. I've yet to use afterburner, hopefully they oc well enough to get me to 30k.


----------



## t77snapshot (Nov 18, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Getting closer to 30k.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101115/Capture003058.jpg



Damn! 4.4Ghz on AIR?!  That is quite impressive IMO


----------



## Ross211 (Nov 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn! 4.4Ghz on AIR?!  That is quite impressive IMO



Impressive and you get an expensive space heater in your room    I see that j5 is in AZ though, maybe don't need the extra heat in your room there 

I know in the past I appreciated getting some winter warmth from my rig.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 19, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Impressive and you get an expensive space heater in your room    I see that j5 is in AZ though, maybe don't need the extra heat in your room there
> 
> I know in the past I appreciated getting some winter warmth from my rig.



No doubt about that, this 950 gets hot despite using low voltages. At 4.2 with 1.26v, it still hits 80's with a Noctua NH-D14 during LinX. I could get 4.4 stable, if i really wanted to, but 4.2 is more than enough. It will run benches at 4.4 no problem, and 4.6 is doable as well... I'll just need some chilled water to go with it... lol


----------



## Reventon (Nov 19, 2010)

This rig is so sexy. Not only is it a beast (nice clocks for sure), but my god that thing looks pretty much flawless. The only thing that would make it any better is a completely matching color scheme. But it's definitely and incredibly clean.

Tell us when you hit 30K


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 19, 2010)

Reventon said:


> This rig is so sexy. Not only is it a beast (nice clocks for sure), but my god that thing looks pretty much flawless. The only thing that would make it any better is a completely matching color scheme. But it's definitely and incredibly clean.
> 
> Tell us when you hit 30K



Thanks! I'm planning to replace the Noctua fans eventually, I'm just waiting on the right fans to become available to order. As for the blue sticker on the PSU, that is being removed, and the fan cable (yellow, red, black cable), that will be sleeved this weekend.  

These are the fans I want to get... I just cant find them anywhere online. (If anyone knows where to get Xilences 2CF fans, let me ASAP!)

http://work.xilence.net/en/products/fan/product/472606.html

http://work.xilence.net/en/products/fan/product/472394.html

Here's where I got the idea from, one of Malik'a amazing builds.
http://picasaweb.google.com/plonka.lukasz/REDFractal#


----------



## francis511 (Nov 19, 2010)

Check that leet rig out !!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Nov 27, 2010)

So close to my goal of 30k.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 27, 2010)

Lovely build mate, hope you reach the 30k!!!


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2010)

Tighten up ram timings?  OC the GPU core more and the memory, too?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 27, 2010)

Quallity stuff and nice numbers aswell!


----------



## Reventon (Nov 28, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thanks! I'm planning to replace the Noctua fans eventually, I'm just waiting on the right fans to become available to order. As for the blue sticker on the PSU, that is being removed, and the fan cable (yellow, red, black cable), that will be sleeved this weekend.
> 
> These are the fans I want to get... I just cant find them anywhere online. (If anyone knows where to get Xilences 2CF fans, let me ASAP!)
> 
> ...



Ah yes those would look great, high quality fans too. I only know like one guy who has some but he said they do what they should.

And that is what you need you get your rig to look like because that's fuckin clean


----------

